# Brown spots on stomach



## EydieG (Dec 30, 2006)

I just noticed my 6 year old Chihuahua has a brown spot on her stomach about the size of a half dollar. Her stomach is normally white. Since the vet is closed until Monday, I thought I would ask if anyone knows anything about this. She seems to be feeling okay and not in any pain and she is eating fine.
Thanks!


----------



## Dogged (Nov 19, 2006)

Is it raised or raw? Does it just look like pigment?

If it is just pigment coloring of the skin), I have also seen dogs develop pigment later in life. 

Anything strange like that should be checked out by a vet though, just to be sure. If it isn't raised or raw, I would think it could wait until the vet opens.

Please let us know.


----------



## EydieG (Dec 30, 2006)

It does look like pigment. It isn't raised or raw and she seems to feel fine. My husband suggested it might be age spots. Do dogs get age spots?

Thanks


----------



## Dogged (Nov 19, 2006)

I don't know if it is age spots, but I have seen dogs get more pigment as they get older.


----------

